

How to compile with continuations - swannodette
http://matt.might.net/articles/cps-conversion/

======
batterseapower
If you aren't interested in supporting call/cc or other control-transfer
constructs like exceptions it might be easier to just use ANF.

See Kennedy's "Compiling with Continuations, Continued" for another
perspective on the ANF/CPS choice: [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/akenn/sml/Comp...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/akenn/sml/CompilingWithContinuationsContinued.pdf)

------
spacemanaki
Awesome, I'm deep into Lisp in Small Pieces and at times have found it assumes
a bit too much of the reader.

------
swah
This is the kind of thing that I would put in the "hacker" subhn.

